# Suggestions For FTA



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been contemplating trying FTA channels. Basically I live about 45 minutes North of a major town with it's own locals and about an hour South of another major town with locals. My town doesn't have anything more than a local radio station. I'm wondering what I would have to do to pick up these local stations, and I don't care which town they are from if it's one or the other, great, if it's both then even better. What kind of equipment would I need? If I could pick them up in HD, I just purchased a new HDTV for the Living Room, that would be even better. Haven't tried picking up FTA locals since the late 90's and didn't pay any attention at all when everyone was forced to go digital so Rabbit Ears didn't work so well. 
I appreciate the help in advance


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

FTA is Free To Air satellite. Are you asking what you need to get the networks via satellite, or an Over The Air antenna?


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Trying anything just partly for s**ts and giggles for the FTA but the locals for OTA antenna's.
Looking for something to look for out of boredom and interest D


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

For satellite networks, you need a 6 to 10' C band dish and satellite receiver. Receivers are about $200-$400. Dishes are free (if you can find an old mesh one someone wants removed from their yard, to $1000 for a new 10' one). LNBs are cheap. Dish motor to move the dish is about $100. Installation is hit or miss, unless you do it yourself. You can get ABC,NBC,THIS,FOX is SD, and ABC in HD from one satellite at 99W (they are Puerto Rico channels, but usually just simulcast New York locals). NBC is available on C or KU band, with East,Central,Mountain and West feeds. CBS and ABC are also, but require a 10' C band dish and a DVB-S2 receiver. Fox is not available in HD. MyTv, CW, MeTV, are also available, as well as NASA HD. Lots of ESPN sports are also available on a feed basis in HD.

For terrestrial TV, check TVFOOL.com and put in your zip code. It will list the stations and directions for you. Any station with a DB in the positive can be picked up with a good antenna and amp. If you want the ones marked LOS (line of sight) you can get by with a smaller antenna and no amp. If you want the ones marked 1edge or 2edge, then you will need some metal in the air.

Check out XG91 and Channel Master 7777 for an antenna/amp combo for UHF. Add in a Winegard vhf-hi yagi if you have any VHF's. The amp will combine them to one downlead. A good rotor is a must if you want to get more than one city, and in Florida, evening and night skip is usually pretty good, so you are likely to want to turn the antenna.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

For Galaxy 19 only (sort of a FTA Starter Package):
http://www.globecastwtv.com/america/HowToGetWTV/HomeSatelliteSystem.aspx

For more selection (adding a motor):
http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Satellite-systems/Motorized-Systems.htm


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

To start with, I would get the motorized KU satellite bundle. If you have the budget for it, get the C & KU motorized bundle instead.


----------

